# Declining a ride while on trip affects cancellation rate



## oaltay (Jul 23, 2021)

Hey everyone,

while driving lyft as you know next rides are added in queue automatically if it is busy. The app gives me a few seconds to decline otherwise it adds new riderWhen it is too far to pick a rider up (18-22 min) I decline. Now my cancellation rate goes up.
I did not cancel a ride, I just did decline it.
I tried to get help from lyft but they dont even now anything just answering automated text message on chat page.

anyone having same issue?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I did not realize declining to add to queue ups the cancellation rate. Not surprising though, given all the other shenanigans these folks pull.

You probably already know the suggested cure for that is to turn on last ride. Of course that prevents you from queuing up rides you are willing to take.


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

BEFORE you slide the "drop off <Passenger 1>" thing, tap the thing on the lower left that shows you the current and queued passengers. You can decline the queued one as long as you haven't ended the current trip.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

oaltay said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> while driving lyft as you know next rides are added in queue automatically if it is busy. The app gives me a few seconds to decline otherwise it adds new riderWhen it is too far to pick a rider up (18-22 min) I decline. Now my cancellation rate goes up.
> I did not cancel a ride, I just did decline it.
> ...


YES.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

oaltay said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> while driving lyft as you know next rides are added in queue automatically if it is busy. The app gives me a few seconds to decline otherwise it adds new riderWhen it is too far to pick a rider up (18-22 min) I decline. Now my cancellation rate goes up.
> I did not cancel a ride, I just did decline it.
> ...


I just accepted and canceled 100 rides in a row. Who cares about cancellation rates? Lyft are a bunch of thieves. I hope all the executives die of cancer.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Wait . . . Lyft shows you your cancelation rate??


----------



## tothebeach2024 (Sep 25, 2019)

Click your "last drive" button after each pick up. Saves the hassle of dropping the app and reconnecting to cancel a ride.


----------



## Sam D (May 15, 2017)

oaltay said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> while driving lyft as you know next rides are added in queue automatically if it is busy. The app gives me a few seconds to decline otherwise it adds new riderWhen it is too far to pick a rider up (18-22 min) I decline. Now my cancellation rate goes up.
> I did not cancel a ride, I just did decline it.
> ...


this will help give it a read 

lyft tips. No long ride alert with queue


----------

